# HGTV -Calling All Extreme Halloween Fans



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! There are certainly a lot of talented folks who should give it a look.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Oooooooh!!! I haz plans, and it fits my plan  Thanks for posting!


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Email address failed.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

darkmaster said:


> Email address failed.


Sorry, try going to the site and using the one from there. Are you thinking of applying? I'd love to see somebody from here on the show. We have some really great haunters on here.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I also tried from the site. I'll have to try again later. I would like to see them do a story on us.


----------

